
When plastics were first invented, they seemed to promise a utopian future - orcul
https://daily.jstor.org/the-revolutionary-past-of-plastics/
======
haecceity
Is it that it's cheaper to produce new plastic materials than to recycle old
plastic and then produce the material?

